# Original Xbox case



## Siphis (Dec 27, 2007)

The past while i have been doing nothing so i pulled out that old xbox out of the closet and decided to turn it into a computer case with a friend. I got the power button, the eject button, and the LED's to work. We used a old Acer Aspire E380 parts. We do not currently have any heating issues so we are happy their. It was extremely hard to get everything to fit in properly due to all the random crap Microsoft likes to throw in their products.









due to the fitting of all the parts, the DVD tray comes out a little bit









the computer turned on, the left and right LED work.









as you can see the top kinda rises a little bit. the DVD tray is a millimeter or 2 a little to high









the DVD tray open, the faceplate had to be glued on









the mobo is a little to big so it sits out, we are planning on adding a backing to it









when the computer is turned on, the right LED stays on.









inside the case, we had to purchase a new fan because the old one was a little to high.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

nice modding! If you ever decide to put a new computer into that look into getting an ITX form factor motherboard


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

another cool thing you could to is to install usb ports where the controllers are usually plugged in. :grin:


----------



## Siphis (Dec 27, 2007)

guitarzann said:


> another cool thing you could to is to install usb ports where the controllers are usually plugged in. :grin:



that is actually the plan, i just need to find a way to mount them properly on it.


----------

